# Dog show weekend for Scarlet



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Entered Scarlet in three shows this weekend, 2 all breed and 1 specialty. She went winners bitch in all three. Ya!! Winning is so much more fun than losing, lol.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Way to go Scarlet!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Good job Scarlet!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow!Congratulations!


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Thats awesome 
Congratulations <3


----------

